# Fishes know what were doing?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Well first of all, i was gonna sell my 20g tank to make room for a bigger tank.. While thinking of it I lost 1 SAE. Ive searched for days and finally found him on a box beside the tank, dried up, dead. So thats one loss... When Ive put up the ad up on marketplace I originally had 8 rummynose tetra, as ive finised postin the ad that same day i lost another rummynose..  thats two losses now! Bzzzz I was really mad coz i didnt knew where they went! 

The other day i had a pm about taking all the fishes if I can just ship them! Another loss of the rummynose which leaves me 6 rmt! 

Earlier this morning when my mom asked me to sweep the floor at the living room i found one under the table and underneath the sofa! (

Latest loss i have is one this afternoon when ive sold the fluval 104, told the guy i have some fishes which needs to be sold! Got back up the building and i only had 5 left!! Looked for it everywhere till i gave up since i was kinda depressed now! 

Just now when I was putting on my shoes to go outside I found it inside my shoes 

So my point is, maybe they dont want to be sold? Maybe they know theyre going away? Does anyone have the same thing happened to them? I mean, its more than just a coincidence for me!! Also, after keeping em for about a year now its the first time theyve jumped out of the tank!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

brapbrapboom said:


> Just now when I was putting on my shoes to go outside I found it inside my shoes


sorry, can't help but that portion made me giggle.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

J-P said:


> sorry, can't help but that portion made me giggle.


I know right.. Lol. But the poor thing was in there dead


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

I think they know too.... but i have better experiences, everytime i try to sell my fishes, funny things happen, usually for the better. it could be switching off live/frozen foods to pellets, laying eggs, colours up, they come out of hiding etc... so at the end of the day i almost always end up buying another tank to house them


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Marowana said:


> I think they know too.... but i have better experiences, everytime i try to sell my fishes, funny things happen, usually for the better. it could be switching off live/frozen foods to pellets, laying eggs, colours up, they come out of hiding etc... so at the end of the day i almost always end up buying another tank to house them


awwww I wish i had the same case as you lol...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Everytime when I try to sell my datnoids, they will start to eat pellet just before the buyer shows up...



and

they look like "CRAP" (black and brown) in my tank (so I have to sell it cheap)

BUT

when they (datnoids) are in the new owner's tank they turn bright yellow with black stripes!!!! (the price double, because they look so good)

GAY!!!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, the SAE in a 20G is almost a guarentee jumper. It was only a matter of time.
The tetras though, did you recently add any other fish that might case these guys around? That maybe the reason why they jump.
Try adding an egg crate (light diffuser) on top.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Well, the SAE in a 20G is almost a guarentee jumper. It was only a matter of time.
> The tetras though, did you recently add any other fish that might case these guys around? That maybe the reason why they jump.
> Try adding an egg crate (light diffuser) on top.


Nope it has always been them in the tank and this never happened before


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Been talking about selling my goldfish for a long time, they're doing better than ever. Stupid things...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

brapbrapboom said:


> I know right.. Lol. But the poor thing was in there dead


Must be some smelly shoes to kill!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> Must be some smelly shoes to kill!


LOL! suffocation much?


----------

